# Where is your ground point for your amps?



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,
So i am going to be installing my amps within a week or two. I was just wondering where everyones ground points are? Trying to see what my best bet is for this install. I know how to ground and scrap the paint away, and all that... Just wondering where everyone put theirs? 

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

On the drivers sits in the trunk there is a grounding post under the formed carpet if you pull all the plastic clips out you will see it itching about a foot from the back seat kinda at an angle I believe that is wherein mounted mine


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The best place to run a ground for an Amp would be the rear seat center seat belt restraint .


----------

